# Paini tech



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Does any one know who makes the Paini tech 690 tub/shower valve? I think it might be moen but I'm not positive.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Definately not Moen if Paini is the name on the valve. Like this?











This was a customer supplied valve I installed a little while back. 








Paul


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yep that's it, thanks! I guess it's a Italian company...? Hard to get parts for...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like the Ferrari of shower valves...


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Italian brand that was sold at Home Depot Expo stores.

may be grouped together as a Pegasus company fixture

call
1-877-580-5682,

for parts if available...



About a year ago I was able to obtain a replacement spray head on a La Toscana pull down K-faucet by calling that number....($ 32 incl shipping)


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks! Lately I've ran into a lot of fixtures that were sold at the HD Expo and its been a pain to find any parts for them. I'll try that number and see if they can help me out!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HOMER said:


> Italian brand that was sold at Home Depot Expo stores.
> 
> may be grouped together as a Pegasus company fixture
> 
> ...


Hey isn't that Glacier Bay's phone number? :whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Paini is the biggest piece of junk I ever touched...
yes its Italian


Run as fast as you can and don't look back!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Hey isn't that Glacier Bay's phone number? :whistling2:


1-877-580-5682 = Pegasus


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> 1-877-580-5682 = Pegasus


So it rings at the desk next to the Glacier Bay Parts Guy at the Home Depot Office...


----------

